# I helped solve a problem with BHRT



## luvherlngtym (Feb 5, 2015)

A little long….So I wanted to share with this board how I helped fix my wife’s menopausal symptoms and revved up our sex life. A little background first. My wife is 58 and I am 57. We have been married for 34 years and for a few years have been empty nesters. We are both in very good shape and have always taken good care of ourselves. About 18 months ago, my wife having had symptoms of menopause, hot flashes, night sweats, low energy and a low libido, I started doing some research on what to do. Mostly, this was my own selfishness because the symptom that really affected me the most was her low libido. I was going through a dramatic increase in my libido, that’s another story, and hers was crashing. 

She was dead set against HRT because of the increased incidence of breast cancer. I was looking at these types of boards and came across a term that I was unfamiliar with, which was bioidentical hormones (BHRT). I’m not going to elaborate on what they are or why they are better than traditional HRT since there is so much information available on the subject. I did purchase a book on the subject and discussed at length with my wife what I had learned. She did her own homework too and became intrigued, so I moved to the next step, which was finding the right doctor.

I read over and over about doctors that do not believe or understand BHRT. I also learned that some of the prescriptions, needed to be formulated and manufactured by a compounding pharmacy. These prescriptions are tailored specifically for the individual patient. I had contacted one of the few compounding pharmacies in my area and asked for recommendations on doctors who specialize in BHRT. They gave me a few and I started doing some more homework. I found a female MD, Endocrinologist that specialized in menopause. 

A few weeks later my wife and I met with the doctor. We discussed symptoms, therapies, and timing for improvement. The first step was for my wife to have tests completed to see what her hormone levels were. At the next appointment the doctor went over the test results and prescribed estrogen and progesterone, but no testosterone at this time. Within two months my wife had more energy and the night sweats and hot flashes were all gone. Her libido was better, but not where it was pre-menopause. 

More tests and more follow-ups with the doctor. She was now tweaking the dosages and had added testosterone and later a little more testosterone. Six months into the BHRT my wife is back to her pre-menopausal self. As for me, I’m a happy camper because I have my wife back and we’re having great sex three to six times per week. As I stated in the beginning this journey started through my own selfishness, but the results for both of us have been dramatically positive.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> The International Menopause Society, American Congress of Obstetricians and Gynecologists, Society of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists of Canada, The Endocrine Society, the North American Menopause Society (NAMS), United States Food and Drug Administration, American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists, American Medical Association, American Cancer Society and the Mayo Clinic have released statements that *there is a lack of evidence that the benefits and risks of bioidentical hormones are different from well-studied nonbioidentical counterparts; until such evidence is produced the risks should be treated as if they were similar; and that compounded hormone products may have additional risks related to compounding. *
> 
> A major safety concern in bioidentical hormone replacement therapy is that there is no requirement to include package inserts, despite the potential for serious adverse effects (including life-threatening adverse effects) associated with HRT. *This can lead to consumers' being deceived (and harmed), as they are misled into believing that BHRT is safe and has no side effects. *Regulatory bodies require pharmacies to include important safety information with conventional hormone replacement therapy (CHRT) via package inserts.


Bioidentical hormone replacement therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Your first post on TAM...did you have a question for the forum? Or is promoting BHRT the only reason you are posting?


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Over the past week, my wife and I have been discussing BHRT for her. We have Kaiser and they only provide synthetic HRT so that isn't an option as far as we're concerned. She now really wants to do this and even though it'll be pricey I told her to get her lab appointment scheduled. She's doing that today.


----------



## luvherlngtym (Feb 5, 2015)

Good luck...worth the $


----------

